# No snow yet again



## Groundskeepers1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Any of you familiar with Michigan, will you please answer this question for me? Why does the snow or ice for that matter not want to come east of say 99 and south of 94? Then once it skips right over every property i have it starts snowing in Ann Arbor? I'm starting to think i have some kind of a Gypsy curse, no joke.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

God I'm getting sick of people *****ing about the lact of snow....Get a hobby or something.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

i am so sick of all the *****ing about no snow, there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

what do you expect from such a seasonal biz? This is why i stress seasonal contracts.... the less it snows or gets icy, the less i go out and the more i make. I made more money this year than i ever have. payup I think its funny, im laughin all the way to the bank


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Epic Lawn Care said:


> God I'm getting sick of people *****ing about the lact of snow....Get a hobby or something.


thats what I do, build turbocharger based turbine engines


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

IMO, if you want to make any money here you have to have salting on your contracts and mix in some seasonal. I can count the number of 2" storms on one hand so far this year, but there have been over a dozen times where we have just salted (municipal...an NO not like IDOT, actual slick road conditions)
For me personally as an example I get $100 for spreading 250 lbs (5 bags) of rock salt on a parking lot. Total time including driving from 30 minutes.


----------



## jacob land and (Jan 25, 2006)

yea i havent made a dime since about 5 1/2 weeks ago, im getting ready for spring. its good to talk to someone local


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

dont feel bad guys, hell we are having sever thunderstorms right now and a tornado warning.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Groundskeepers1 said:


> Any of you familiar with Michigan, will you please answer this question for me? Why does the snow or ice for that matter not want to come east of say 99 and south of 94? Then once it skips right over every property i have it starts snowing in Ann Arbor? I'm starting to think i have some kind of a Gypsy curse, no joke.


Relaxxysport Lake effect snow is on its way.
I'm on the north shore of Lake Superior,by Duluth and The winds are out of the NE at 10 to 15 mph the High temp is 9f , It is setting up for south shore snow, just thought you would want to know:waving:


----------



## Groundskeepers1 (Feb 13, 2006)

To everyone who thinks i was *****ing about a it not snowing period, i wasn't. My main complaint is that every time i have gotten excited because i see snow coming across the radar it seems to skip right over me, i feel like I'm in a trailer park on tornado ally. I also do have seasonal contracts, and more hobby's than i'd care to. Yet I'm still one of the crazy guys that likes to be out all hours of the night, up for 40 hours straight plowing, its just my thing.... load up the dog and go. I'm not complaining, i'd just like to play in the snow a little more this year.


----------

